
Blade Runner: San Francisco - yitchelle
https://youtu.be/x_m9TUP_t_Y
======
bb123
This is very cool, but a little scary. Does anyone know why this doesn't
happen every time there are forest fires?

------
dekhn
They just need to fly over the Richmond refineries with gas flaring to
reproduce the first scene in BR.

